# Geilen Rasen



## eggtion (20. November 2005)

Wie bekomme ich nen richtig coolen rasen hin.

Oder weiss einer wo ich bilder vom rasen herbekomme am besten in der draufsicht?


----------



## AKrebs70 (20. November 2005)

Ist die Frage jetzt ernst gemeint? :suspekt: 
Warum benutzt Du nicht mal die Boardsuche oder scrollst mal ein bischen runter. Da würdes Du z.B. das finde http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials228625.html

Gruß
Axel


----------



## oscarr (21. November 2005)

Kleiner Tipp: 
Fussball wird oft auf Rasen gespielt!
Fussballvereine gibt es in sogut wie jeder Stadt Deutschlands.
Digitalkameras gibt es mittlerweile sehr billig überalll. 

Ansonsten könnte man Googlen, 3d Sites nach passenden Texturen durchsuchen ...  uvm.

Achja, was ist den überhaupt "cooler/geiler Rasen"?


----------



## thecamillo (24. November 2005)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Achja, was ist den überhaupt "cooler/geiler Rasen"?



In Zeiten von Intimrasur wohl nicht so populär   

lol thecamillo


----------



## oscarr (25. November 2005)

Tjoa, ich könnte nen Foto von meiner "Bikinizone" machen! _Da hätten wa richtig heftig geilen Rasen. Und sogar in Grün_  Leider kann ich das nicht machen. Da würde mir Mupped und j. Henson wohlmögliche meine schöne Tonne wegnehmen


----------



## zioProduct (25. November 2005)

lol

Sorry für EinzeilenPosting, aber der war echt nice


----------



## thecamillo (25. November 2005)

eggtion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich nen richtig coolen rasen hin.
> 
> Oder weiss einer wo ich bilder vom rasen herbekomme am besten in der draufsicht?



Meinst du so?


----------



## eggtion (25. November 2005)

nee nicht wirklich! Ich mein der sollte schon echt aussehen und ned so schäbbig


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. November 2005)

Hach ja, Anerkennung ist eine Tugend ... 

Hat dir denn kein Tipp aus diesem und dem anderen "Rasen-Thread" geholfen? Wenn es digital gar nicht funktioniert hilft dann wohl nur ein Photo - und das ist dann gleich auch noch schön realistisch.


----------



## thecamillo (25. November 2005)

eggtion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich nen richtig coolen rasen hin?



Sorry hab nur 1min Zeit gehabt!

Damit es nicht so schäbig wird, probiers selbst! Das was ich da reingestellt habe solltest du nicht bewerten sondern mir sagen was du dir vorgestellt hast! Ob das was ich gemacht habe in die Richtung geht!

Gegenfrage: Hat man dir nicht erklärt wie man eine Frage formuliert?
Was ist ein cooler  Rasen! Erklär mal was du willst, denn die User helfen zwar gerne, aber sollten sie auch wissen, wie du es gerne hättest und dann machen wir hier nicht für andere die Arbeit, sondern geben da Hilfestellung wo es hapert!

Was bitte schön meinst du mit Draufsicht? 
Gras von der Seite, von Oben, in 3 dimensonaler Darstellung, in Vogelperspektive?

Ach ja noch was:
Dir ist sicherlich nicht entgangen, dass die meisten hier auf Ihre Schreibweise achten, also mach das bitte auch! Ich war anfangs genau so eine typographische Drecksau wie ...

Wozu willst du das Rasenbild eigentlich? -Ich glaube ich kenn die Antwort schon aber überrasch mich doch bitte!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## eggtion (25. November 2005)

Also,

ich hab da mehr an so einen Rasen gedacht der richtig heraussticht.

Halt sowas in der Art:  http://www.arsenal.com/emiratesstad...gsize=1024x768&Title=the stadium - wallpapers

Mit Draufsicht meine ich:stellt euch vor ne kamera würde auf den Rasen zu fliegen.Dann hat der halt von oben den Rasen und man sieht so in etwa die grashalme..

Mit der Rasenfläche wollte ich dann mein Logo erstellen.

Indem ich in der Rasenfläche mein Slogan reinpacke. Dieser Slogan soll halt die Farbe der Linien auf einem Fussballfeld entsprechen.

Ich hoffe jeder hat es endlich verstanden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

eggtion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hoffe jeder hat es endlich verstanden.


Da Du hier in einer ziemlich "Macht-mal-Art" rueberkommst  (auch in Bezug auf die 3 anderen Threads von vorhin) mach ich hier mal zu.
Bei Google gibt es eine Bildersuche, jedoch solltest Du bei brauchbaren Funden auch darauf achten, dass Du diese nutzen darfst.


----------

